# Kühltasche fürs Camping und Auto (ohne Strom)



## Sadem (19. Juni 2018)

Bin von diesem Pinkbike Artikel angefixt worden (https://www.pinkbike.com/news/2018-summer-mountain-bike-gear-essentials.html) dass ich eine Kühltasche fürs Auto brauche. So ein paar kalte Getränke nach dem Trail wären schon nicht schlecht, oder wenn man mit der Familie ein Picknick macht. In dem Artikel nennen sie ja die Yeti Hopper Flip 12 und die hält Eis wohl in einem Auto in der Sonne bis zu 72 Stunden. Jetzt kostet das Teil wenn man es aus den USA importiert (gibt es in GER nicht) 350 Euro was mir dann doch ein wenig viel vorkommt.

Jetzt wollte ich mal Fragen ob jemand gute vergleichbare Kühltaschen kennt, die es mit dem Yeti Ding aufnehmen können und die in Deutschland erhältlich sind.


----------



## Geißlein (19. Oktober 2019)

@Sadem

Ich nehme mal an, daß Du schon eine Kühlbox gefunden hast ?!

War vor kurzer Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einer gescheiten Passiv-Kühlbox für sämtliche Unternehmungen.
Habe mich für eine Dometic Cool-Ice entschieden.
Die Dinger sind stabil wie sau und gibt es in vielen verschiedenen Größen, bzw. Fassungsvolumen.









						Die passiven Kühlboxen mit Kühl-Akku halten Waren lange frisch |
					

Mit unseren passiven Kühlboxen halten Sie Ihre Lebensmittel und Köder immer frisch. Mobile living made easy. Bestellen Sie Ihre mobile Eisbox gleich heute!




					www.dometic.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

